# Opinions



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, I've been researching different options such as building my own sub, even building one for an attic placement as I wouldn't have to finish it nicely, or simply buying a new one. I've concluded that I simply don't have the time to build my own sub nor make it look nice to satisfy the WAF. If something this large is going in the living room, it needs to be aesthetically pleasing. 
I'm close to simply purchasing SVS's New PB12-Plus BUT have also been looking at the Velodyne's DD12 Digital Series, specifically a used one. They go anywhere from $1000 - $1300obo. 
What attracts me about the DD12 is the auto EQ with onscreen display,remote with presets, and of course decent reviews on it's performance. I just don't think it will reach as low as the SVS. 

In your honest opinion(s), if you were in the market for the New PB12-Plus, would you favor it over the DD12 with it's added options? I know many favor SVS subs as do I by what I've read here but I'm one to always explore options. 
Any Velodyne owners, specifically DD12 owners care to comment?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

From other's opinions I have gathered that the svs subs sound better and can get lower and louder. The driver they use is more stout and they don't rely on eq to punch out the lower frequencies. I would go svs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Velodyne makes a good sub and I do not want to discredit what they do. I have certainly not heard any of their recent subs, nor any of their DD series. However, I did own an HGS-15, very good sub, but I sold it and went with an SVS PB12-Plus/2 and it was far superior for low bass and movies. The critical music listener might choose the HGS-15... I do not know this for sure, just speculation... after all, you did ask for opinions. :bigsmile:

If I were going to spend as much as $1300, I would be looking at the PC13-Ultra if a cylinder sub is acceptable or spend a couple hundred more and get the PB13-Ultra if you wanted a box sub. I personally liked the PC13's I had. They were awesome!


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree with sonnie on the svs subs. The ultras have been reviewed and tested favorably time and time again. Illka tested one in his subwoofer tests. You should check that out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I have a PB13Ultra I will say without a doubt that it blows thew competition away. Just watched Cloverfield this past weekend and the entire house was vibrating. :hsd: Although its a bit large the finish is very pleasing the eye and you have several choices for finish.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

eaglerider94 said:


> They go anywhere from $1000 - $1300obo.
> What attracts me about the DD12 is the auto EQ with onscreen display,remote with presets, and of course decent reviews on it's performance. I just don't think it will reach as low as the SVS.


Well, if you can find a good used Velodyne (and that maybe a big if), then you're in the SVS ballpark. If you could go a little more, you could get the new SVS and their new EQ, which would accomplish the same thing as the Velodyne. 

I'm not sure you're not paying for gimracks with the Velodyne. I subscribe to a different philosophy, if you have the sub properly EQ'd then there should be no need for "music" or "action film" settings. That would pretty much eliminate the need for an onscreen display. A reviewer said he was hard pressed to here much difference between the "Jazz" and the regular setting. 

Call me old fashioned, but I'd rather go with a new SVS than a used Velodyne at the same price point. Lastly, I haven't heard the Velodyne but I know they are well regarded. I do have an SVS PB12-NSD that I think is awesome.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Another shameless plug for the SVS PC-13 Ultra. I have it and although it is big, it is a superb sub that is easily moved around by rolling it on its base. You will not go wrong with the SVS subs - they make a great product, have excellent customer service and all at a very reasonable price for what you get.:T


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

My father in law has a Velodyne sub a lower end one. It pumps out bass in his room though. It has to be turned way down or it's overwhelming.
I have a pc12 plus from SVS and it is a very different sound. I would love to take my sub down to his house and try it in his room to see what it is like. 
In your price range I would defintely go with SVS over Velodyne though.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

Though I own a PB13 now, I've tried the DD series and lesser Velos. It's an apples and oranges question and largely depends on your application. They both sound very good. SVS will deliver a more visceral bottom and be somewhat louder, but throughout it's range the Velo remains tight, servo controlled and has excellent output with plenty of midbass slam. I know that when I had both a 20-39+ and a DD15 here. I preferred the Velo for music slightly, but the SVS for HT greatly. I'm not sure if I would agree with that assessment now. My tastes have changed, my rig's much better and my ears are more sensitive. The SMS built in is easy to use, but not easy to master. Finding the best room response and eq curves takes plenty of measurement and some frustration, unless you go the easy way of just optimizing the LP. So pick your poison, small/sealed/servo with built in eq or larger, more efficient, bigger sound with some nice finish and tweakabiliy options.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

It should also be mentioned that you could go with an svs sub and add a velo sms-1. They can be had used for really cheap these days. I have on mated to my own DIY sub and its a godsend. I'm sure the new svs eq is nice, but its pretty pricey.


----------

